# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  بعد هفت سال

## Lionper

سلام و خسته نباشید
من سال ۹۳ کنکور دادم و تکنولوژی جراحی کارشناسی گرفتم و الان میخوام برای پزشکی کنکور ۱۴۰۱یا ۱۴۰۲ بدم و باتوجه به دوری از درس و این حرفا من از سال هفتم شروع کردم، (زبان،عربی و ریاضی(اگه درس دیگه ای ام لازمه بگین))، و بزودی به دهم و کتاباش میرسم و از شماها که سر رشته دارین می‌خوام منو راهنمایی کنید و بگید با چه کتاب هایی شروع کنم. سیر تا پیاز ها خوبند یا چیز دیگه ای و برای تست چی خوبه ؟ کتاب درسی ام لازمه؟ اگه لازمه از کجا باید تهیه کنم؟
معدل الان تاثیرش چجوریاست و من معدلم پایینه و چقدر باید بیشتر تلاش کنم؟
یه راهنمایی خوب به کسی که میخواد به هدفش برسه و براش تلاش کنه بگید. ممنون

----------


## Lionper

؟؟

----------


## reza2018

سلام،
اول اینکه چرا 1401؟ از الان 15 ماه تا کنکور 1400 وقت هست میتونی برای همین کنکور خودتو آماده کنی..
از متوسطه اول همین هارو بخونی کافی هست...در مورد کتاب درسی بله لازم هست بخصوص در زیست و شیمی.
بنظرم  نیازی به سیر تا پیاز نیست و از منابع روتین بازار میتونی استفاده کنی مگر  در ریاضی و فیزیک اونم اگر پایه ضعیفی داری البته برای فیزیک کتاب آموزش  شگفت انگیز خیلی سبز هم کتاب خوبی هست.
تاثیر معدل فعلا مثبت هست و به  احتمال 90 درصد 1400 هم مثبت خواهد بود(مثبت یعنی بدون تاثیر) اما در مورد  1401 یا 1402 سخته از الان چیزی گفت.

----------


## Lionper

به نظر خودم به کنکور۱۴۰۰ نمیتونم برسم ۱۴۰۱ شایدم بتونم قبول شم.
پس کلا کتاب های تست جامع بگیرم فقط؟
کتاب های نظام جدیدا تغییر که نکرده یعنی کتاب تست جامع الان به درد کنکور ۱۴۰۱ هم میخوره؟

----------


## Lionper

> 1400هم شرکت کن شاید شد
> خداروچه دیدی؟
> والا نمیشه 2سال بعد رو پیش بینی کرد..
> ولی احتمالا نه


آخه بخوام برای ۱۴۰۰ بخونم باید جوری بخونم تموم بشه ۱۴۰۰ ولی ۱۴۰۱ اون موقع تموم میشه.
چیزی که الان من دارم انگیزه ست که اون موقع نداشتم اصلا نمی‌دونستم پزشکی یعنی چی الان دقیق درک کردم و ان شالله تلاش میکنم براش.

----------


## a.t.n

به نظرم برای عربی و زبان و ریاضی و ادبیات سیر تا پیاز 
برای دینی کتابای پایه به پایه دینی خیلی سبز 
برای فیزیک کتاب میکرو گاج یا خیلی سبز و در کنارش فیلم های کازرانیان داخل الا (یعنی اول فیلم الا بعد کتاب درسی و درس نامه و بعد تستش)
شیمی کتاب مبتکران برای هر سال 
زیست کتاب میکرو گاج و برای دهم و دوازدهم هم کتاب مهروماه نوشته علی پناهی شایق و کتابای خیلی سبز هم هست (کلا زیست رو خودت باید نمونه هاشو داخل نت ببینی و بعد بخری ولی خب تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم خوبا اینان )
برای ریاضی تست هم میکرو گاج پایه و دوازدهم 
برای عربی میکرو طلایی میگن خوبه (خودم مهروماه دارم)
برای زبان خیلی سبز و شهاب اناری و مهروماه یکی شو انتخاب کن 
برای تست ادبیات هم کتابای موضوعی خیلی سبز و الگو هر دو هستن که خوبن (خودم خیلی سبز دارم )
کلا هر کتابی بهت معرفی کردن اول برو نگاه کن ببین باهاش ارتباط میگیرین یا نه 
همین طوری خرید نکنین کتاب باید مناسب شما باشه 
مثلا کتاب زبان شهاب اناری رو من اصلا خوشم ازش نمیاد من کتاب مهروماه رو ترجیح میدم و با اون بهتر یاد میگیرم

----------


## saeid_NRT

> آخه بخوام برای ۱۴۰۰ بخونم باید جوری بخونم تموم بشه ۱۴۰۰ ولی ۱۴۰۱ اون موقع تموم میشه.
> چیزی که الان من دارم انگیزه ست که اون موقع نداشتم اصلا نمی‌دونستم پزشکی یعنی چی الان دقیق درک کردم و ان شالله تلاش میکنم براش.


برنامه ریزی کنی میرسونی. صلاح نیس بیشتر وقت تلف کنی. در ضمن وسط راه شل و ولم میشی. پس برای 1400 اماده شو تا قانونای چرت نذاشتن. طرحم باید رفته باشی...

----------


## NVIDIA

> به نظرم برای عربی و زبان و ریاضی و ادبیات سیر تا پیاز 
> برای دینی کتابای پایه به پایه دینی خیلی سبز 
> برای فیزیک کتاب میکرو گاج یا خیلی سبز و در کنارش فیلم های کازرانیان داخل الا (یعنی اول فیلم الا بعد کتاب درسی و درس نامه و بعد تستش)
> شیمی کتاب مبتکران برای هر سال 
> زیست کتاب میکرو گاج و برای دهم و دوازدهم هم کتاب مهروماه نوشته علی پناهی شایق و کتابای خیلی سبز هم هست (کلا زیست رو خودت باید نمونه هاشو داخل نت ببینی و بعد بخری ولی خب تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم خوبا اینان )
> برای ریاضی تست هم میکرو گاج پایه و دوازدهم 
> برای عربی میکرو طلایی میگن خوبه (خودم مهروماه دارم)
> برای زبان خیلی سبز و شهاب اناری و مهروماه یکی شو انتخاب کن 
> برای تست ادبیات هم کتابای موضوعی خیلی سبز و الگو هر دو هستن که خوبن (خودم خیلی سبز دارم )
> ...


سلام
من واسه 1400 میخوام کنکور شرکت کنم
واسه زیست یازدهم و دوازدهم خیلی سبز رو دارم.
پیشنهاد شما واسه زیست دهم چیه ؟ خیلی سبز دهم چاپ 97 گیرم نیومد متاسفانه

----------


## Lionper

> برنامه ریزی کنی میرسونی. صلاح نیس بیشتر وقت تلف کنی. در ضمن وسط راه شل و ولم میشی. پس برای 1400 اماده شو تا قانونای چرت نذاشتن. طرحم باید رفته باشی...


سربازی همون طرح حساب نمیشه؟
بعد طرح نری نمیتونی کنکور بدی؟

----------


## Lionper

> به نظرم برای عربی و زبان و ریاضی و ادبیات سیر تا پیاز 
> برای دینی کتابای پایه به پایه دینی خیلی سبز 
> برای فیزیک کتاب میکرو گاج یا خیلی سبز و در کنارش فیلم های کازرانیان داخل الا (یعنی اول فیلم الا بعد کتاب درسی و درس نامه و بعد تستش)
> شیمی کتاب مبتکران برای هر سال 
> زیست کتاب میکرو گاج و برای دهم و دوازدهم هم کتاب مهروماه نوشته علی پناهی شایق و کتابای خیلی سبز هم هست (کلا زیست رو خودت باید نمونه هاشو داخل نت ببینی و بعد بخری ولی خب تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم خوبا اینان )
> برای ریاضی تست هم میکرو گاج پایه و دوازدهم 
> برای عربی میکرو طلایی میگن خوبه (خودم مهروماه دارم)
> برای زبان خیلی سبز و شهاب اناری و مهروماه یکی شو انتخاب کن 
> برای تست ادبیات هم کتابای موضوعی خیلی سبز و الگو هر دو هستن که خوبن (خودم خیلی سبز دارم )
> ...


ممنون
بجز شیمی و زیست به کتاب درسی دیگه ای هم نیازه؟

----------


## Lionper

به مشاور نیازه؟

----------


## reza2018

> به نظر خودم به کنکور۱۴۰۰ نمیتونم برسم ۱۴۰۱ شایدم بتونم قبول شم.
> پس کلا کتاب های تست جامع بگیرم فقط؟
> کتاب های نظام جدیدا تغییر که نکرده یعنی کتاب تست جامع الان به درد کنکور ۱۴۰۱ هم میخوره؟


منظورم از روتین لزوما جامع نیست...مثلا کتاب های شیمی مبتکران، که معروف ترین کتاب تست شیمی هست،سال به سال هستن و البته از لحاظ آموزش هم بهتر از سیرتا پیاز.
متاسفانه کتاب ها هر سال تغییرات دارن،ممکن این تغییرات جزئی باشه و بشه استفاده کرد ممکن تغییرات زیاد باشه و نشه استفاده کرد.مثلا در مورد زیست اگر کتاب هایی که میگیری منطبق با کنکور 99 باشه برای 1401 نیازه دوباره کتاب بگیری.

----------


## Lionper

> منظورم از روتین لزوما جامع نیست...مثلا کتاب های شیمی مبتکران، که معروف ترین کتاب تست شیمی هست،سال به سال هستن و البته از لحاظ آموزش هم بهتر از سیرتا پیاز.
> متاسفانه کتاب ها هر سال تغییرات دارن،ممکن این تغییرات جزئی باشه و بشه استفاده کرد ممکن تغییرات زیاد باشه و نشه استفاده کرد.مثلا در مورد زیست اگر کتاب هایی که میگیری منطبق با کنکور 99 باشه برای 1401 نیازه دوباره کتاب بگیری.


پس الان دهم رو با دهمیا و یازدهم رو از مهر بخونم و منتظر بمونم تا دوزادهم کتاباش بیاد ؟
برای فیزیک و ریاضی و زیست چی پیشنهاد میدین؟

----------


## Rafolin403

> سلام و خسته نباشید
> من سال ۹۳ کنکور دادم و تکنولوژی جراحی کارشناسی گرفتم و الان میخوام برای پزشکی کنکور ۱۴۰۱یا ۱۴۰۲ بدم و باتوجه به دوری از درس و این حرفا من از سال هفتم شروع کردم، (زبان،عربی و ریاضی(اگه درس دیگه ای ام لازمه بگین))، و بزودی به دهم و کتاباش میرسم و از شماها که سر رشته دارین می‌خوام منو راهنمایی کنید و بگید با چه کتاب هایی شروع کنم. سیر تا پیاز ها خوبند یا چیز دیگه ای و برای تست چی خوبه ؟ کتاب درسی ام لازمه؟ اگه لازمه از کجا باید تهیه کنم؟
> معدل الان تاثیرش چجوریاست و من معدلم پایینه و چقدر باید بیشتر تلاش کنم؟
> یه راهنمایی خوب به کسی که میخواد به هدفش برسه و براش تلاش کنه بگید. ممنون


از ۹۳ تا الان خیلی نیست
و اگه اون رشته قبول شدید یعنی سطحتون صفر صفر هم نیست
اگه هم هفتم تا نهم رو بخونید برای محکم کاریه که کلا خرجش دوسه هفته س ( واقعا لازم نیست بیشتر وقت بزارید) ریاضی عربی و زبان باید یه صورت مروری خونده بشه تا یاداوری بشه

معدل در حال حاضر تاثیر چندانی نداره و فکر نمیکنم در آینده خیلی هم مهم بشه چون هنوز امتحانات به صورت استاندارد برگزار نمیشن پس اصلا نگرانش نباشین چون تاثیری روی نتیجه ی کنکورتون نمیزاره

در مورد زمانتون باید برنامه ریزیتون برای ۱۴۰۰ باشه از الان تا کنکور ۱۴۰۰ یکسال و چهارماه دیگه فرصت دارید که میشه صفر تا صد رو باهاش طی کرد

اگرررر نتیجه ای که میخواین رو نگرفتید بعدا میتونید برای ۱۴۰۱ تصمیم گیری و برنامه ریزی کنید وگرنه از الان به خودتون وعده ی دوساله ندید

مغز تو شرایط سخت و بحران ها میتونه تواناییش رو ببره بالا
در حال حاضر شاگردانی هستند که با ۵_۶ ماه از صفر تا صد رو طی میکنن چیزی که شاید غیرممکن به نظر برسه
حتی اگه نرسید باید تا ۱۴۰۰ به ۷۰ درصد مطالب مسلط بشید که همون ۷۰ درصد تسلط هم میتونه شمارو به رشته ی دلخواهتون برسونه

----------


## reza2018

> پس الان دهم رو با دهمیا و یازدهم رو از مهر بخونم و منتظر بمونم تا دوزادهم کتاباش بیاد ؟
> برای فیزیک و ریاضی و زیست چی پیشنهاد میدین؟


باز هم میگم بنظر من بهتره برای 1400 برنامه ریزی کنی چون واقعا شدنی هست حتی اگر 1400 قبول نشدی چیزی از دست نمیدی.
در مورد منابع،برای فیزیک آموزش شگفت انگیز خیلی سبز،ریاضی جامع خیلی سبز یا مهروماه و برای زیست اگر میخوای منطبق با کنکور 1401 باشه سال به سال خیلی سبز.
در مورد این برنامه ای که گفتی اگر شاغل هستی یا به هر دلیلی نمیتونی کل وقتت رو برای کنکور بزاری برنامه خوبی هست.

----------


## a.t.n

> سلام
> من واسه 1400 میخوام کنکور شرکت کنم
> واسه زیست یازدهم و دوازدهم خیلی سبز رو دارم.
> پیشنهاد شما واسه زیست دهم چیه ؟ خیلی سبز دهم چاپ 97 گیرم نیومد متاسفانه


این منابعی که گفتم جزو بهترین های بازارن تا اونجایی که بنده اطلاع دارم 
من خودم برای دهم میکرو دارم و کتاب مهروماه دهم علی پناهی شایق رو هم قراره پست برام بیاره 
منم ۱۴۰۰ کنکور دارم

----------


## a.t.n

> ممنون
> بجز شیمی و زیست به کتاب درسی دیگه ای هم نیازه؟


والا من خودم همه کتاب درسی ها رو دارم 
یه تاپیک هم زدم که اگه می خواهید کتاب درسی جدید بخرید چجوری بگیرید و نرید سراغ بازار آزاد برو همون رو بخون 
به نظرم آره 
من خودم مثلا برای ریاضی تمرینات داخل کتاب رو حل میکنم 
البته اگه مثلا کتاب زبان و ادبیات و عربی  سیر تا پیاز رو بگیرید متن و تمرینات کتاب درسی رو داره 
ولی برای معارف و ریاضی و فیزیک هم به نظرم تهیه کنید 
معارف که حتما 
مشاوره هم فایل های صوتی استاد گل ی رو داخل سایت ش 
گوش کن در مورد نحوه برنامه ریزی ، جمع بندی و...
از مصاحبه های داخل سایت هم استفاده کن 
تاپیک برنامه ریزی به روش علیرضا آروین عالیه برو بخونش
ولی اگه فکر میکنی که نیاز هست خب برو

----------


## amir_reza

سلام
منم بعد چندسال میخوام برای1400‌کنکور شرکتکنم
تازه چند روزه شروع کردم
بنظرم 1400 خیلی اوکی و مطمئنم میرسی

----------


## Lionper

> والا من خودم همه کتاب درسی ها رو دارم 
> یه تاپیک هم زدم که اگه می خواهید کتاب درسی جدید بخرید چجوری بگیرید و نرید سراغ بازار آزاد برو همون رو بخون 
> به نظرم آره 
> من خودم مثلا برای ریاضی تمرینات داخل کتاب رو حل میکنم 
> البته اگه مثلا کتاب زبان و ادبیات و عربی  سیر تا پیاز رو بگیرید متن و تمرینات کتاب درسی رو داره 
> ولی برای معارف و ریاضی و فیزیک هم به نظرم تهیه کنید 
> معارف که حتما 
> مشاوره هم فایل های صوتی استاد گل ی رو داخل سایت ش 
> گوش کن در مورد نحوه برنامه ریزی ، جمع بندی و...
> ...


تاپیک ها که گفتین رو پیدا نکردم میشه لطف کنید و لینکش رو بذارید

----------


## a.t.n

> تاپیک ها که گفتین رو پیدا نکردم میشه لطف کنید و لینکش رو بذارید


چــگـونـه بـرنـامه ریــزی کــنـم ؟ ( علیرضا آروین )

----------


## مهرام73

سلام دوست عزیز
موفق یاشی

----------


## Lionper

> چــگـونـه بـرنـامه ریــزی کــنـم ؟ ( علیرضا آروین )


ممنون.
و تاپیک کتاب درسی رو لطف کنید.

----------


## NVIDIA

> این منابعی که گفتم جزو بهترین های بازارن تا اونجایی که بنده اطلاع دارم 
> من خودم برای دهم میکرو دارم و کتاب مهروماه دهم علی پناهی شایق رو هم قراره پست برام بیاره 
> منم ۱۴۰۰ کنکور دارم


منظورتون از میکرو دهم این کتابه ؟
https://www.gajmarket.com/کتاب-زیست-...قه-بندی
من الان این کتاب رو بخرم ایا مناسب کنکور 1400 هست ؟ یا باتوجه به اینکه چاپ 1398ـه مناسب کنکور 1401 هست ؟

----------


## a.t.n

> منظورتون از میکرو دهم این کتابه ؟
> https://www.gajmarket.com/کتاب-زیست-...قه-بندی
> من الان این کتاب رو بخرم ایا مناسب کنکور 1400 هست ؟ یا باتوجه به اینکه چاپ 1398ـه مناسب کنکور 1401 هست ؟


ببینید شما که میخواید کنکور 1400 بدید 
میکرو دهم چاپ 97 نیاز دارید 
برید سایت مای گاج اونجا کتاب دست دوم هست با اون چاپ 
البته یادمه یه زمانی میگفتن گاج امسال کتابا شو ویرایش نکرده و مال سال قبله و فقط قیمت کتابه بالاتر رفته اما مطمئن نیستم 
ببین خیای حساسیت به خرج نده فقط به چاپ کتابای درسیت اهمیت بده هر جا دیدی که مطابقت نداشت خودت متوجه میشی دیگه 
برو مای گاج چاپ 97 گیر میاری 
البته بنظرم جامع مهروماه دهم علی پناهی شایق هم یه نگاهی بهش بنداز 
من خودم خریدمش پست هنوز برام نیاورده نمیتونم دقیق راهنمایت کنم اما فایل پی دی اف کتابه رو داخل سایت مهروماه دیدم خوشم اومد ازش 
موفق باشید

----------


## a.t.n

> ممنون.
> و تاپیک کتاب درسی رو لطف کنید.


اگه میخواید "کتب درسی نظام جدید بخرید"...

----------


## NVIDIA

> ببینید شما که میخواید کنکور 1400 بدید 
> میکرو دهم چاپ 97 نیاز دارید 
> برید سایت مای گاج اونجا کتاب دست دوم هست با اون چاپ 
> البته یادمه یه زمانی میگفتن گاج امسال کتابا شو ویرایش نکرده و مال سال قبله و فقط قیمت کتابه بالاتر رفته اما مطمئن نیستم 
> ببین خیای حساسیت به خرج نده فقط به چاپ کتابای درسیت اهمیت بده هر جا دیدی که مطابقت نداشت خودت متوجه میشی دیگه 
> برو مای گاج چاپ 97 گیر میاری 
> البته بنظرم جامع مهروماه دهم علی پناهی شایق هم یه نگاهی بهش بنداز 
> من خودم خریدمش پست هنوز برام نیاورده نمیتونم دقیق راهنمایت کنم اما فایل پی دی اف کتابه رو داخل سایت مهروماه دیدم خوشم اومد ازش 
> موفق باشید


ممنون
درسته حق با شماست واسه کنکور 1400 باید چاپ 97 واسه سال دهم گیر بیارم. اما جالبه که تو کامنتهای کتاب میکرو گاج دهم نوشته شده این کتاب واسه کنکور 99 مناسبه. پس احتمالا واسه 1400 هم مشکلی نداره چون زیست دهم چاپ 96 و 97 تا جایی من اطلاع دارم تغییرات چندانی نداشتن.
حالا نمیدونم تا چه حد میشه به این جوابی که تو کامنت داده شده اعتماد کرد .
مهروماه دهم هم از یکی از بچه های همین انجمن شنیدم غلط علمی زیاد داره . خلاصه گیج شدم

----------


## a.t.n

> ممنون
> درسته حق با شماست واسه کنکور 1400 باید چاپ 97 واسه سال دهم گیر بیارم. اما جالبه که تو کامنتهای کتاب میکرو گاج دهم نوشته شده این کتاب واسه کنکور 99 مناسبه. پس احتمالا واسه 1400 هم مشکلی نداره چون زیست دهم چاپ 96 و 97 تا جایی من اطلاع دارم تغییرات چندانی نداشتن.
> حالا نمیدونم تا چه حد میشه به این جوابی که تو کامنت داده شده اعتماد کرد .
> مهروماه دهم هم از یکی از بچه های همین انجمن شنیدم غلط علمی زیاد داره . خلاصه گیج شدم


کاری نمیشه کرد فقط باید موقع خوندن حواس جمع بود 
همه شون غلط دارن مطمئنا چون مدت زمان زیادی از تالیفشون نگذشته 
ولی نباید اهمیت داد 
اینجوری بخوایم فکر کنیم تعدادی زیادی از کتابا رو کنار بذاریم 
به هر حال همین کنکوری های 98 امسال هم که اولین کنکور نظام جدید بوده از همین منابع استفاده کردن

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سربازی همون طرح حساب نمیشه؟
> بعد طرح نری نمیتونی کنکور بدی؟


فکر کنم باید امریه بگیری. دقیق  نمیدونم. خودت بپرس از دوستات.

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Lionper


سلام و خسته نباشید
من سال ۹۳ کنکور دادم و تکنولوژی جراحی کارشناسی گرفتم و الان میخوام برای پزشکی کنکور ۱۴۰۱یا ۱۴۰۲ بدم و باتوجه به دوری از درس و این حرفا من از سال هفتم شروع کردم، (زبان،عربی و ریاضی(اگه درس دیگه ای ام لازمه بگین))، و بزودی به دهم و کتاباش میرسم و از شماها که سر رشته دارین می‌خوام منو راهنمایی کنید و بگید با چه کتاب هایی شروع کنم. سیر تا پیاز ها خوبند یا چیز دیگه ای و برای تست چی خوبه ؟ کتاب درسی ام لازمه؟ اگه لازمه از کجا باید تهیه کنم؟
معدل الان تاثیرش چجوریاست و من معدلم پایینه و چقدر باید بیشتر تلاش کنم؟
یه راهنمایی خوب به کسی که میخواد به هدفش برسه و براش تلاش کنه بگید. ممنون


چه عجب یه مورد مشابه خودم یافتم! منم ۹۳ تجربی کنکور دادم میتونستم برم دامپزشکی که نرفتم..خارج هم می‌شد راحت برم که نرفتم،کلاً هر کاری می‌شد کرد نکردم. الانم تا خرخره عذاب وجدان دارم ولی کاریش نمیشه کرد و بهترین راه اینه اشتباهاتی که اون زمان انجام دادیم دیگه تکرار نکنیم. به نظرم راه موفقیت اینه که اشتباهات رو دوباره انجام ندیم. همه چی درست میشه. باز شما یه کاری کردین، من تا الان داشتم کنکور میدادم..رسماً کپک زدم. به نظرم به نمونه ی کتابها که تو اینترنت هست یه نگاه بنداز ببین با کدوم راحت تری. نیازی نیست از پایین پایینا شروع کنی، مطالب اصلی رو شروع کن هر جا اشکال داشتی برو از پایه بخون بیا بالا. اینجوری بهتره به نظرم. حتماً هم آزمون شرکت کن و از ویدیو های آموزشی اینترنت استفاده کن خیلی مفیدن. تست هم زیاد بزن که با مدل سؤالات جدید آشنا بشی. من که فقط ۱۴۰۰ رو میدم. معدل هم تأثیرش مثبت عه البته فعلاً. کسی از آینده خبر نداره مخصوصاً اینجا  کتاب درسی به جز ریاضی و فیزیک تو بقیه درس‌ها خیلی لازمه تو ریاضی و فیزیک فقط سؤالات رو حل کن.موفق باشی*

----------


## Lionper

> *
> 
> چه عجب یه مورد مشابه خودم یافتم! منم ۹۳ تجربی کنکور دادم میتونستم برم دامپزشکی که نرفتم..خارج هم می‌شد راحت برم که نرفتم،کلاً هر کاری می‌شد کرد نکردم. الانم تا خرخره عذاب وجدان دارم ولی کاریش نمیشه کرد و بهترین راه اینه اشتباهاتی که اون زمان انجام دادیم دیگه تکرار نکنیم. به نظرم راه موفقیت اینه که اشتباهات رو دوباره انجام ندیم. همه چی درست میشه. باز شما یه کاری کردین، من تا الان داشتم کنکور میدادم..رسماً کپک زدم. به نظرم به نمونه ی کتابها که تو اینترنت هست یه نگاه بنداز ببین با کدوم راحت تری. نیازی نیست از پایین پایینا شروع کنی، مطالب اصلی رو شروع کن هر جا اشکال داشتی برو از پایه بخون بیا بالا. اینجوری بهتره به نظرم. حتماً هم آزمون شرکت کن و از ویدیو های آموزشی اینترنت استفاده کن خیلی مفیدن. تست هم زیاد بزن که با مدل سؤالات جدید آشنا بشی. من که فقط ۱۴۰۰ رو میدم. معدل هم تأثیرش مثبت عه البته فعلاً. کسی از آینده خبر نداره مخصوصاً اینجا  کتاب درسی به جز ریاضی و فیزیک تو بقیه درس‌ها خیلی لازمه تو ریاضی و فیزیک فقط سؤالات رو حل کن.موفق باشی*


ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------

